# Bachmann Porter Gears



## sarail (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I posted this on the Model Railroad Hobbyist forum, and it was suggested that I re post it here.

A few years ago, I purchased an old (1989 run - the one with plastic valve gear) Bachmann Porter 0-4-0 tank at Auction.

Anyway, I finally got around to getting around to looking at what needs to be done to get the engine running again, and I pulled it apart to get it working only to find the gear that normally fits on the trailing axle is missing, and thus no way to transfer power from the motor and idler gear to the wheels.

Does anyone have a stuffed and mounted model that they could pillage for a gear, or point me in the direction of a replacement?

I generally work in HO, so have no idea where to start to look for replacements. Bachmann's spare parts website only sells replacement gearbox/motor assemblies for the newer versions.
I'd like to get this little old girl back into traffic, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,
Pete.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you contacted the Bachmann site? If not, call Bachmann and ask for the service department.

Chuck


----------



## sarail (Jan 1, 2015)

Chuck,
Bachmann are only offering complete replacement gear boxes and motors for the newer run locos, not the original ones.

Does anyone know what size gear was on the original locos?

Pete


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Can the newer blocks or engine be modified to fit? That may be your only choice.

Those gears have been a major problem for many different Bachmann engines. I've replaced several blocks on other Bachmann engines, when the gears failed.

Some modelers have found replacement gears at a company called Northwest Short Line. You will need to be able to give them the engine model number and maybe they will have one.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

If you can't get a gear for the loco you could get an LGB motorized tender to put life back into it.

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea, Garratt.

That is most likely the easiest and least expensive option.

Chuck


----------



## sarail (Jan 1, 2015)

Thats an idea I hadn't considered. I shall look into it!

Thanks!


----------

